# Multi-piece project



## kweinert (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are 5 lamp pulls turned from maple.

[attachment=982]

Not quite the quintuplets I was shooting for, but I think they at least look like first cousins. Maybe?

Finished with clear lacquer and two coats of wax.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice work. They look great.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great. I didn't even notice the difference until I read your post!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 10, 2012)

Making exact multiples is Hard. Yours look quite good. I had to do 14 lamp finials for a one-time commission, and never worked so hard in my life!

[attachment=996]


----------

